# dive lights



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

I dove with someone Friday night that had a light that was unbelievable. I was actually shooting flounder under his light. I have a Princeton tec qbeam looking light and thought it was something till I saw this light. I know he said it was around 189 but forgot the brand name. any ideas. it was black and had rechargeable batteries and looked like a black mag light about 12 inches long. I really believe you could pick up extra fish because you can cover so much more with it.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

found it -- orca torch d800


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

I've heard good things about the Dive Rite shorty and the shorty impact (recharable)


----------



## jwe (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a few BigBlue lights, I can say that for the price and the power output its hard to bet. Look into the 1000 lumen lights with the attachment that goes on the back side of your hand.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Is this it???


http://www.orcatorch.com/product/D800.html


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

yep


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Country, thx for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------

